# hyperlinks in Scrivener files



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

How does one make a live link in a file created with Scrivener for PC?


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Highlight it.
Click "link" in the Edit drop down
Make sure it says to "Web"
Paste the link. (delete the "http://" as it is already there for you.)
Click okay.

Voila!

(Don't use Scrivener link, as that only links to stuff with the document and won't be visible after compiling. *shakes fist at Scrivener ppl for not updating this in Scrivener for PC*)


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## photis (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks a lot, really saved me some time


----------



## Anonymously Anonymous (Sep 25, 2015)

Bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## Lysandra_Lorde (Mar 6, 2016)

valeriec80 said:


> Highlight it.
> Click "link" in the Edit drop down
> Make sure it says to "Web"
> Paste the link. *(delete the "http://" as it is already there for you.)*
> ...


Such a simple problem that would have probably taken me way longer to notice if it wasn't for the fact that you took the time to write out this post a couple of years ago lol. Thanks so much, sorry for necroing.


----------



## pancomm10 (May 10, 2016)

There seems to be a problem with that. The link works in Scrivener, but when you try to compile to a epub, the epub file won't pass validation. You get a "fragment identifier is not defined" error message. Any idea how to remedy this?
Thanks.


----------



## kragg (Aug 17, 2015)

Are you using a URL shortener? Usually fragment errors come from bad URL formation or a "304" like a bad re-direct. I was having trouble with links until I followed the above to make sure it was a Web link and wasn't a Scrivener link within the document.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

pancomm10 said:


> There seems to be a problem with that. The link works in Scrivener, but when you try to compile to a epub, the epub file won't pass validation. You get a "fragment identifier is not defined" error message. Any idea how to remedy this?
> Thanks.


Hm. I haven't had any trouble with this. My books passed both Smashwords and D2D with no problem. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Peter Spenser (Jan 26, 2012)

she-la-ti-da said:


> Hm. I haven't had any trouble with this. My books passed both Smashwords and D2D with no problem. Sorry I can't help.


Some distributors are less strict in their formatting rules that the actual EPUB Validator.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

pancomm10 said:


> There seems to be a problem with that. The link works in Scrivener, but when you try to compile to a epub, the epub file won't pass validation. You get a "fragment identifier is not defined" error message. Any idea how to remedy this?
> Thanks.


A quick way if you can't figure it out in Scrivener is just to download Sigil and edit the link in there.


----------

